# apache step



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

Hi
If I have the van open and the step out then open a cab door the step retracts. Not good if the wife is stood on it at the time. Is this a problem or a "feature" and is there a fix?
Phil


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Phil

Auto Trail/Sargent have written to customers on this, a link needs removing in the box at the back of the drivers seat. 

Get in touch with Sargent they are members on here.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you go to the Autotrail Owners Club website here and click on Newsflash and then scroll down, you can see the links to the letter from Sargent as well as instructions on how to fix it.


----------

